# Anyone explain a simple food trigger for IBS such as Pizza? Very strange read.



## DOIHAVEIBS? (Feb 12, 2008)

I am not celiac prone. I eat bread, pasta and other carbs daily I am fine. I do get lots of GAS when I eat 2 bagels or lots of Pasta I think my body just ferments the fecces when it digest causing the gas. As a result I dont over eat.I am not a true lactose person as well. I eat cheese all the time and other dairy.I eat Pizza regularly with cheese, toppings etc.The only times I get upset is when they put lots of chopped garlic in the sauce it causes bloatings and indigestions so o stay away from those Pizzerias. Garlic upsets me regardless if i ingest it.Well a new place just opened last week where we live. Its a famous place. Coal oven typical NYC pizza.Last week I had 4 pieces, the pies are thin and small. 1 slice regular, one with sausage and one with fresh spinach.I got sick as a dog with nasty D right after for the entire day i felt sick. I thought maybe it was something I ate the night before but my food diary didnt show anything that would cause this. Ok I let it pass for the time being.Last night we took the same pizza home with the family. We had regular, with sausage and a white pizza no sauce, no cheese just fresh clams, spices and garlic.Now the pizza got me sick with a terrible IBS -D attack, loose stools, gas, bloatings etc. It got my Mom sick and my Dad with the same symptoms and my parents never get sick like I do.My Aunt who has IBS said she has the same issue alot with that it must be the dough. They may use a Mega high Gluten level and Mega doses of yeast to save money or produce the dough a certain way.Its like we all had a horrible attack and the only thing we consumed in the largest dose was of course the dough. The slices are super small and thin so 4 slices is about the equivelant to a typical 1 NYC slice and the toppings are scarce.Can anyone explain why this happend and it never happens at any other Pizzaria? Oh there is another local place 1/2 mile from this one and that place gets me upset too and they use SUPER HIGH GLUTEN flour and its a brand that not many other shops use in the area. The only think i can correlate is this dough mixture.I now made my mind up to never go back but I would like to know why just for my own sake to keep a lookout when I am on the road and hungry for a slice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Coulde be a lot of things from what type of flour or if they use high fructose corn syrup (or a product containing that) when others do not or maybe theirs is greasier than the ones that don't bother you.Pizza tends to be dicey for a lot of IBSers anyway between the fat, the cheese, what they put in the sauce or what they put in the dough.If people who don't normally get sick, got sick it could also be they got a bad batch of something and anyone that ate there would get sick. Either food poisoning or one of the people there came to work sick.Anyway, if it seems to bother you, avoiding it seems prudent.


----------



## allyjellybelly (Aug 16, 2005)

Original flour apparently had something like 2% gluten in it. These days it contains at least 13% and some companies add even more to the mix as you have suspected. Not only that but it often has flour 'improvers' in it which many would claim is only vit C but actually may have other things like data esters made from petrochemicals! (See 'Not on the label' by Felicity Lawrence).All that makes it very hard to digest. And even harder if we are dehydrated (don't drink enough plain water).We have a friend here in the UK who eats bread. She is ok with most brands but one particular brand gives her a bad reaction. Goodness knows what they do with it. I dread to think.The garlic reaction, although it is not something you may want to consider, could actually be not you reacting, but pathogenic bugs in your digestive tract. Mine go mad when I eat garlic! They don't like it at all. I just wish it would get rid of them!


----------

